# تصنيف محركات الاحتراق الداخلى



## alilym (26 يناير 2010)

*يتم تصنيف محركات الاحتراق الداخلي تبعا للاتي :*
ا- نوع دورة التشغيل .
ب- ترتيب الأسطونات .
جـ- عدد الأسطونات .
د- تصميم عمود المرفق .
هـ- ترتيب الحريق .
و- نظام التبريد .
ز- نوع الوقود .
حـ- طريقة إدخال الوقود للمحرك .
ط- أشكال غرف الاحتراق .
ى- وضع الصمامات وعمود الكامات بالمحرك .
ك- عدد صمامات الأسطوانة.
ل- طريقة حركة المحرك ( محرك ترددي أو دائري ).
[font=&quot]ن- [/font][font=&quot] طريقة [/font][font=&quot] عمل الحريق ( المحركات البديلة ) [/font]


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (26 يناير 2010)

اسف ممكن تشرحلى حركه المحرك( الدائرى) وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى مهندس على على جهدك فى الملتقى ... وننتظر جديدك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (21 أبريل 2011)

والله تمام التمام


----------



## الخطيب حامد (18 مايو 2011)

تمام انشاء الله


----------



## الخطيب حامد (18 مايو 2011)

انواع محركات الديزل محرك ثنائى ذو الكسح الدائرى *** محرك ثنائى يستخدم صمام العادم *** محرك ثنائى ذو المكابس المضادة *** محرك رباعى الاشواط متوسط السرعة ***محرك رباعى الاشواط شكل حرف v


----------



## الخطيب حامد (18 مايو 2011)

محرك الديزل ذو الكسح الدائرى *** يتميز بلقدرة العالية ويعمل على الوقود الثقيل وكفاءة حرارية عالية *** حيز الاسطوانات مفصول عن صندوق المرفق ***توجد بوابات الكسح والعادم فى محيط القميص *** فى هذا المحرك يستخدم نظام الضغط الثابت constant pressure system


----------



## الخطيب حامد (18 مايو 2011)

محرك ثنائى يستخدم صمام العادم *** يمكن الحصول على افضل توقيت لصمام العادم باختيار محيط الكامة المناسب وبذلك يمكن تقليل الفقد فى هواء الكسح *** يتم تشغيل الصمامات باعمدة دفع وازرع هزازة او هيدروليكيا *** يتم نقل الحركة لعمود الكامات بواسطة كتينة لبعد المسافة عن عمود المرفق *** وعليه كامات لفتح صمامالعادم والوقود


----------



## الخطيب حامد (18 مايو 2011)

محرك رباعى على شكل v *** يعطى قدرة اعلى من اقل وزن وحجم للمحرك *** يوجد للمحرك عمودين كامات واحد لكل كتلة الاسطوانات وياخذان الحركة من مجموعة التروس *** يقل طول عمود المرفق فى هذا النوع *** بشرط ان يكون ذو متانة عالية *** لزيادة القوى الواقعه عليه


----------



## ابو الشوب (21 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (25 مايو 2011)

i believe that you the first way to classify diesel engines is the speed * rpm
and as example how much is important is the speed 
NOx emisions from engines is ruled from IMO according to the speed
*Emission factors (g/kWh) for marine engines under steady state.*


*Low speed engines* *Medium speed engines* *NOx*18.713.8 *CO*2.11.8 *HC*0.50.6 *SO2* >21.0 x Sulphur ******* of fuel


----------

